# 2005 Mercury 75



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

2005 Mercury 75 has 90 psi on all 3 cylinders is this something to worry about? Owned a 60 and had no problems the 5 years I owned it. Are the 75 a reliable outboard?


----------

